# Sega Genesis: Must have games



## kung_fu (Mar 4, 2008)

So i was doing some early spring cleaning and as a result, stumbled across my old Sega Genesis. I've been playin like a mofo ever since. I'm going to be going to a flea market this weekend and will most likely be grabbing a few games. Any recommendations?

Collection so far:

NHL 95
NBA Showdown 94
Beavis and Butthead
Mortal Kombat
Sport Talk Baseball
Madden 94
Deion Sanders Prime Time Football
Altered Beast
Sonic 2
Wrestlemania The Arcade Game
Barkley's Shut Up And Jam 2


----------



## Kotex (Mar 4, 2008)

Sonic 3
Sonic and Knuckles
Kid Chameleon
Road Rash 1 and 2
Mortal Kombat II
Phantasy Star II-IV
Golden Axe I and II
Streets of Rage 1-3
Outlander
Warsong 

LandStalkers
Fatal Fury 1 and 2
Guantlet 4
Evander Holyfields Boxing
Zombies ate my neighbors
Super baseball 2020
Phelios
Eco the Dolphin 1 and 2
Vertorman 1 and 2



Theres some more but I gotta' think


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 4, 2008)

Kotex nailed most of the essentials. I'd add Gunstar Heroes, Wonderboy in Monster World, Contra: Hard Corps and Ristar to the list, as well as Mortal Kombat 3 and Samurai Shodown. The 6-in-1 cart with Streets Of Rage/Golden Axe/Revenge Of Shinobi/Columns/World Cup Italia '90/Super Hang On is quite common and well worth the dollar or so you'd have to pay for it. Just know that the premier RPGs (ie Phantasy Star/Shining Force) go for quite a lot of money these days, so if you see them cheap you should grab them.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 4, 2008)

Bah! How did I forget Gunstar Heroes?! Treasure is the best company.

Phantasy Star and Shinning force (forgot that one too!) can be had for not too much. It depends on what condition you'll settle on. You can grab the PSII with just the cart for like $8. But, like I said for that game with the box, instruction manual, and cart (in good condition) it's gonna' be like $40- 60). At least last time I checked.


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

Kotex pretty much nailed them all, but I'd like to put an emphasis on KID CHAMELEON. KID MUTHAFUCKIN CHAMELEON, YO!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 4, 2008)

Earthworm Jim \m/


----------



## JBroll (Mar 4, 2008)

Mutant League Football

Jeff


----------



## Kotex (Mar 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> Kotex pretty much nailed them all, but I'd like to put an emphasis on KID CHAMELEON. KID MUTHAFUCKIN CHAMELEON, YO!



haha. That is THE FUCKIN' GAME.


For real duders. THE GAME.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 4, 2008)

Altered Beasts?


----------



## Kotex (Mar 4, 2008)

He already has it.

But that is a pretty rad game.


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

Kotex said:


> haha. That is THE FUCKIN' GAME.
> 
> 
> For real duders. THE GAME.



Hell yeah. Best game on the Genesis. I loved that game. My best friend and I played that game all the time back in junior high.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 4, 2008)

Toejam & Earl should have been mentioned...

Jeff


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 4, 2008)

Another game I forgot - mo'fuggin' BATTLETOADS! although you probably won't even come close to finishing it, heh.

Kid Chameleon was fun, but there are so many fucking levels, over 100 I'm sure, so I don't think I ever played all the way through.

Also, I figure some of you might be interested in these: first off, Beggar Prince, an obscure Taiwanese RPG that was translated, reprogrammed and given a proper cartridge release a year or so ago, and Pier Solar, an upcoming 100% original RPG that's aiming for an October 2008 release. If you have no qualms about paying for games for a long-dead console then I figure eiher of these would be right up your alley


----------



## crowbarfan77 (Mar 4, 2008)

Shadow dancer (revenge of shinobi sequel) It rules!


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Kid Chameleon was fun, but there are so many fucking levels, over 100 I'm sure, so I don't think I ever played all the way through.



Yeah. There are around 100 levels. It's crazy. I never beat it either, but I got to around level 85 or so. There's a lot of variety in the levels too - from a frozen mountain to the inside of a volcano to a skyscraper section of a city to a jungle to a forest to a rocky plain and so on.

Awesome game. I can't think of a cooler Genesis game.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 4, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Another game I forgot - mo'fuggin' BATTLETOADS! although you probably won't even come close to finishing it, heh.
> 
> Kid Chameleon was fun, but there are so many fucking levels, over 100 I'm sure, so I don't think I ever played all the way through.
> 
> Also, I figure some of you might be interested in these: first off, Beggar Prince, an obscure Taiwanese RPG that was translated, reprogrammed and given a proper cartridge release a year or so ago, and Pier Solar, an upcoming 100% original RPG that's aiming for an October 2008 release. If you have no qualms about paying for games for a long-dead console then I figure eiher of these would be right up your alley



Yeah, theres like 300 or something. The highest I got to was like 70 something. And that game is fucking HARD.

Yeah, the Shinobi needs to be in here too.


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

Kotex said:


> Yeah, theres like 300 or something. The highest I got to was like 70 something. And that game is fucking HARD.
> 
> Yeah, the Shinobi needs to be in here too.



I tried playing Kid Chamelon again recently and the farthest I could get was like the 8th level or so. Funny to think that I used to be able to get up to around level 85. 

I forgot about the Shinobi games. I had two of those for my Gamegear.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 4, 2008)

lord lemons said:


> Booger Man


----------



## Kotex (Mar 4, 2008)

^
To Naren:
I did just the same thing man. So don't feel bad. That game stomped my ass and it made me wonder how I used to get so far (considering I was like half the age I am now).


The Shinobi games fucking ruled it hardcore.


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

Kotex said:


> ^
> To Naren:
> I did just the same thing man. So don't feel bad. That game stomped my ass and it made me wonder how I used to get so far (considering I was like half the age I am now).
> 
> ...



When I play an old game like Megaman 1, I wonder how the hell I used to EASILY whip through that game when I was fuckin' 8 or 9 years old. That game is so hard and yet I beat it several times when I was in elementary school.

I never beat Kid Chamelon, but I get pretty damn far in it.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I figured I'd ask you guys cause nostalgia threads like this are always fun. One game that i have to score for sure is NBA JAM tournament edition.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> When I play an old game like Megaman 1, I wonder how the hell I used to EASILY whip through that game when I was fuckin' 8 or 9 years old. That game is so hard and yet I beat it several times when I was in elementary school.
> 
> I never beat Kid Chamelon, but I get pretty damn far in it.



Oh yeah. Megaman. Another hard ass game. I also loved those games but I always sucked . I never beat KC either, I just hella' far.lol

I whiped ass in Golden Axe though and unlike most of these games, I'm actually still pretty good in it. I actually beat Golden Axe the other day. I have the soundtrack for that game too because the music rules.


----------



## Naren (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought all the Golden Ax games were pretty easy, but fun at the same time.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Mar 4, 2008)

The Tick, Vector 1&2, Aladdin, Lion King, Pitfall, Jurassic Park 1&2, Ren & Stimpy, Tiny Toons, Home Alone, NBA Jams, Mickey Mouse games, Barts Virtual nightmare some good stuff here


----------



## Kotex (Mar 5, 2008)

Naren said:


> I thought all the Golden Ax games were pretty easy, but fun at the same time.



Well, for me, it was the bosses that were hard. With all their fucking side kicks they had. All the red skeletons and shit.


----------



## Naren (Mar 5, 2008)

Kotex said:


> Well, for me, it was the bosses that were hard. With all their fucking side kicks they had. All the red skeletons and shit.



 That brings back memories. Come to think of it, all of those kinds of games had tough bosses. It was a complete breeze until you got to the bosses.


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 6, 2008)

Shining Force and Shining Force II were pretty much the best there was when it came to RPG's. Just awesome games.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't even know how many hours I sank into Shining Force II.. its a huuuuge game just to play straight through, and I've done it four or five times. Another cool game that was really hard was Vector Man.


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2008)

Comix Zone... OH YEAH!


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 6, 2008)

Just scored some games for dirt cheap on ebay ($7 total). Not all of the best titles, but ended up with a few interesting ones.

Young Indiana Jones
Power Rangers the Movie
NFL Football 94 
Ren and Stimpy
The Jungle Book
Eternal Champions
Batman Forever
Sword of Sodan
NFL Quarterback Club 96 
Evander "Real Deal" Holyfield Boxing 

I'm still heading out this weekend in search for more.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 6, 2008)

Eternal Champions... Most annoying game ever!  When you lose a match, you go back two stages instead of continue, and if the final boss defeats you, GAME OVER! 

My favourite so far: Sonic 3 + Sonic & Knuckles = WIN


----------



## sakeido (Mar 6, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Eternal Champions... Most annoying game ever!  When you lose a match, you go back two stages instead of continue, and if the final boss defeats you, GAME OVER!
> 
> My favourite so far: Sonic 3 + Sonic & Knuckles = WIN



OH MAN Eternal Champions! I remember that game, and the little hexagon thing you could put on the floor to activate moves. It was so god damn hard! I still have some of the special edition 7-11 Slurpee cups they put out to promote that one


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 6, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I remember that game, and the little hexagon thing you could put on the floor to activate moves.



I've been trying to remember the name of that thing for ages! Anybody know what it was called?


----------



## sakeido (Mar 6, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> I've been trying to remember the name of that thing for ages! Anybody know what it was called?



The Activator! I remember now. That thing simply did not work.


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 6, 2008)

^^If you still have the Activator, that thing is worth a metric fuckload of money these days... For those who don't know what it is, it's a hexagonal mat-type thing that sits on the floor and puts up infrared beams from each edge; you'd stand in the middle and throw punches and kicks and the beams would detect what you were doing and have your in-game character do the same... in theory, at least, in reality it didn't do a damn thing


----------



## sakeido (Mar 7, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> ^^If you still have the Activator, that thing is worth a metric fuckload of money these days... For those who don't know what it is, it's a hexagonal mat-type thing that sits on the floor and puts up infrared beams from each edge; you'd stand in the middle and throw punches and kicks and the beams would detect what you were doing and have your in-game character do the same... in theory, at least, in reality it didn't do a damn thing



Its actually worth money? Fuck! I had one and sold it at a garage sale for like $5 in 1995. There were no games for it, I think I used it maybe two or three times.


----------



## Korbain (Mar 8, 2008)

the lion king game!! its awsome lol
terminator 1 and 2  they're great fun
all sonic 1, 2, 3 and sonic n knuckles 
altered beast (i think that was it)
jurassic park
Alex the kid
Aladdin 

Thats a few of my favourite games, i'll add more when i remember


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 9, 2008)

Road Rash 2
Shadowrun
PGA Golf 2


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 9, 2008)

Korbain said:


> the lion king game
> all sonic 1, 2, 3 and sonic n knuckles
> jurassic park
> Aladdin



Yes! Aladdin was a blast to play...the amount of times I finished and started over.

Also, Toy Story was awesome and had such variety in the levels.

Vectorman was cool, quite hard in places but fun none-the-less. I remember having Jurassic Park: Rampage which was awesome.

MicroMachines 2 was one of my favourites although I never actually owned it, just borrowed it off a friend a lot.

Another Planet was another great game.

Recently me and my friends have been playing the Sonic collection for the gamecube. So far we've finished Sonic 1, 2, 3, 3D, Dr Robotniks Mean Bean Machine and Sonic 3 with Knuckles, now we have Sonic and Knuckles left to do


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 9, 2008)

Just got back with 2 more games:

*Might and Magic: Gates to Another World* $4 (cartridge only)
Seemes interesting, although after getting my ass handed to me by some poltergeist I am going to have to track down the 100+ page manual this apparently comes with 

*Golden Axe* $5 (with box)
A classic Beat'em up sidescroller. I played for a few minutes, seems pretty straightforward but also very fun and addictive. 

My twin bro also grabbed a few:

Kid Chameleon
X-men
Chakan


----------



## Naren (Mar 9, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> My twin bro also grabbed a few:
> 
> Kid Chameleon



As has already been mentioned in this thread... *BEST FUCKING GENESIS GAME EVAAARRRRR!!!!*


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 10, 2008)

Vectorman (1 and 2)
All of the sonic games (1-3, sonic and knuckles, sonic 3d blast, sonic spinball, dr. robotnick's mean bean machine)
Shinobi 3
Battletoads Doubledragon
Echo the Dolphin (1 and 2)
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3

+1 for altered beast, it's one of the oldest for the system, but it kicks major ass.



DelfinoPie said:


> Recently me and my friends have been playing the Sonic collection for the gamecube. So far we've finished Sonic 1, 2, 3, 3D, Dr Robotniks Mean Bean Machine and Sonic 3 with Knuckles, now we have Sonic and Knuckles left to do


 
AH SONIC 3 AND KNUCKLES!! It's da how many times 've played through that game. I bet you I even know about 95% of all ther secrets n stuff. I go and let some noob play it and he passes by like about 20 or so powerups (per section of level) that simply aren't in any of the obvious places. It gets even worse, I have the sonic mega collection for PS2 and there's like 5 or 10 places where the sound effects aren't emulated correctly, and I can tell without batting an eye.

This is what happens when you play sonic the hedgehog games 7-9 hours a day, as a young child.

Jurassic park rules.


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 10, 2008)

^^Heh, I'm much the same. Haven't actually played either game in years, but I guarantee I could play Sonic 3 & Knuckles up right now and play from beginning to end without losing a life. Kinda depressing that the 3D games have mostly sucked, though. Oh well.

Oh, and with that X-Men game... there's a part in there somewhere where you sneak into some guy's base to shut down his computer, and when prompted you have to actually press the reset button on your machine at a certain time or get game over. That took me ages to work out as there was no indication that you were supposed to take the instruction literally, plus, if you press the button too hard the game really does reset. Oh well, decent game, and it came with Space Harrier 2, EEEEEEEAEAEAEUUUUUUUUGGH


----------



## Kotex (Mar 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> As has already been mentioned in this thread... *BEST FUCKING GENESIS GAME EVAAARRRRR!!!!*





*EVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR*











DDDorian said:


> ^^Heh, I'm much the same. Haven't actually played either game in years, but I guarantee I could play Sonic 3 & Knuckles up right now and play from beginning to end without losing a life. Kinda depressing that the 3D games have mostly sucked, though. Oh well.
> 
> Oh, and with that X-Men game... there's a part in there somewhere where you sneak into some guy's base to shut down his computer, and when prompted you have to actually press the reset button on your machine at a certain time or get game over. That took me ages to work out as there was no indication that you were supposed to take the instruction literally, plus, if you press the button too hard the game really does reset. Oh well, decent game, and it came with Space Harrier 2, EEEEEEEAEAEAEUUUUUUUUGGH





Sonic Adventure (1) was good though.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm actually getting the hang of Might and Magic now, it's quite addictive actually. I'm still waiting on my Ebay haul.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 10, 2008)

Super Ghouls and Ghosts


----------



## oompa (Mar 10, 2008)

lol you have a Genesis.


All your base are belong to us.


get a megadrive. you have no chance to survive make your time.

for great justice.


----------



## Naren (Mar 10, 2008)

oompa said:


> lol you have a Genesis.
> 
> 
> All your base are belong to us.
> ...



A Genesis IS a Megadrive.  "Sega Genesis" is just the name for "Sega Megadrive" in North America. Megadrive is the original Japanese name for it. 

Every time I'm talking with Japanese colleagues about Sega Genesis games, I always say they were on the Sega Megadrive. It still strikes me as weird because I had a "Genesis" and not a "Megadrive," but I know they're the same thing.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 11, 2008)

I think he was just joking. At least I hope he was


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Mar 11, 2008)

5 pages in & no-one's mentioned Splatterhouse!


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> A Genesis IS a Megadrive.  "Sega Genesis" is just the name for "Sega Megadrive" in North America. Megadrive is the original Japanese name for it.



Yeah, it was called a Megadrive in the UK as well. And possibly all of Europe too I believe (not 100% sure though). 
I think I actually prefer the name 'Genesis'. It's not as corny as 'Megadrive', which let's be honest sounds like a Transformer.

Some other good games are Shadow Run, Soleil (an awesome rpg many overlook), Landstalker, Traysia, Sword of Vermillion, Warsong, Beyond Oasis.


----------



## oompa (Mar 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> A Genesis IS a Megadrive.  "Sega Genesis" is just the name for "Sega Megadrive" in North America. Megadrive is the original Japanese name for it.
> 
> Every time I'm talking with Japanese colleagues about Sega Genesis games, I always say they were on the Sega Megadrive. It still strikes me as weird because I had a "Genesis" and not a "Megadrive," but I know they're the same thing.



ahh naren  again i shall educate you in the fine arts of european video game names and translations. 

the European console was also called mega drive. a game called* Zero Wing * was released on it.
the Japanese -> English translation of this game is where the famous phrase "*All your base are belong to us.*" (~ = owned.) comes from! 

this is a thread of must have games, Zero Wing has become world famous today through internet because of the funny and horrible translation of it, with quotes like "Someone set up us the bomb", "All your base are belong to us" and "You have no chance to survive make your time", they have been used on this board as well.

now, the threadstarter can't get the Zero Wing game (well, unless he gets an adapter  ) so i made some quotes from that speech from Zero Wing but made it out to be about him not being able to get Zero Wing. these are all selected parts from that speech:

lol *you have a genesis*. (not a mega drive, wich means that..)

*all your base are belong to us.* (..you are owned, you can't get Zero Wing)

get a mega drive. *you have no chance to survive make your time.* (get a megadrive or you are screwed.)

*for great justice.* (the final quote in the speech by the bad guy). 

it was supposed to be funny but no one got it  i guess that makes me the fool  
finally, to kung_fu (thread starter): 

*You know what you doing.*


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 11, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Oh, and with that X-Men game... there's a part in there somewhere where you sneak into some guy's base to shut down his computer, and when prompted you have to actually press the reset button on your machine at a certain time or get game over. That took me ages to work out as there was no indication that you were supposed to take the instruction literally, plus, if you press the button too hard the game really does reset.


 
Oh my god!! that is WAY too funny!! Kinda reminds me of metal gear for the PS1 where you have to plug your controller into the second controller port so some telepathic boss dude couldn't read your mind.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 11, 2008)

oompa said:


> finally, to kung_fu (thread starter):
> 
> *You know what you doing.*



 I've heard of this. I appreciate your in depth explanation of your post, because i had no idea what you were talking about.

For anybody interested, here is a cool online price/scarcity guide to video games

Digital Press - Search

YouTube - All Your Base Are Belong To Us


----------



## Naren (Mar 11, 2008)

oompa said:


> ahh naren  again i shall educate you in the fine arts of european video game names and translations.
> 
> the European console was also called mega drive. a game called* Zero Wing * was released on it.
> the Japanese -> English translation of this game is where the famous phrase "*All your base are belong to us.*" (~ = owned.) comes from!
> ...



Then get an emulator. 

I am all too familiar with Zero Wing and the whole "All Your Base" stuff. Machine translation at its best (or should I say "worst"?). 

So you epically failed at trying to educate me.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 12, 2008)

Zero Wing is actually a pretty good game.


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2008)

NBA jam

Earthworm Jim(s)


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 12, 2008)

Spatterhouse was aweosme.

Shining Force 2 was were it was at though!


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2008)

I just got around to swapping out the old battery from my Might & Magic cartridge, now I'll be able to save my game . I should probably do this with some of my other games too, I hear NHL '95s were originally shipped with faulty batteries. That explains why it never remembered my user records.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, it might just be a good idea to go a head and get a bunch of batteries and replace them all.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2008)

Kotex said:


> Yeah, it might just be a good idea to go a head and get a bunch of batteries and replace them all.



 This is definately step #1 after a new game purchase, especially if its an RPG


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 12, 2008)

if, by some miracle of God, you can get your hands on a game called Pirate's Gold, i suggest you do so. I originally played it on Sega Channel (that was the SHIT when i was like... i dunno. 8?) and then years later downloaded it when emulators will still largely unrestricted. It was easily my favorite Sega Genesis game because it combined sword-fighting, cannon fire battles on the high sea, pillaging cities, digging for gold, and mutiny all in one game. Pretty awesome


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> if, by some miracle of God, you can get your hands on a game called Pirate's Gold, i suggest you do so.



I continue to hear nothing but good things about this game. I actually know where i can get it for 10-15 dollars (not sure if it has the manual, i know it has the box)


----------



## JBroll (Mar 12, 2008)

Fucking pirates. Get it.

Jeff


----------

